# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Deca preloads

## bearpaw992000

Has any 1 heard of Organon deca comming in preloaded syringes? not sure on the strength yet.

----------


## Dizz28

> Has any 1 heard of Organon deca comming in preloaded syringes? not sure on the strength yet.


yes, I've also heard of preloaded Susts. I think the Deca is still at 100mg/ml in the preloads

----------


## 4got10won

the pre-load deca by organon i have are 50mg

----------


## darr

The redi-jects deca are dosed at 50mg.

----------

